# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  The greatest Ingmar Bergman movie?

## Zhenya

Please vote only if you have seen any of the alternatives...

----------


## Kamion

Jag r

----------


## Kamion

PS, bra att du skapar liv och r

----------


## Zhenya

jo m

----------


## Kamion

Sounds interesting. Jag kanske borde s

----------


## Zhenya

Jag kan svenska eftersom jag har bott i Sverige. Engelska, franska och finska har jag studerat en del... (och kan en bara en del finska) 
Sen har jag ryska en del fr

----------


## Оля

Which movie name of this list is "The seventh seal"? I'll vote for it.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Which movie name of this list is "The seventh seal"? I'll vote for it.

 I'm fairly sure it's *Det Sjunde Inseglet*.
It's Bergman's masterpiece (in my opinion, of course).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Which movie name of this list is "The seventh seal"? I'll vote for it.     I'm fairly sure it's *Det Sjunde Inseglet*.

 Hm, I thought so too...   

> It's Bergman's masterpiece (in my opinion, of course).

 I think so too.   ::

----------


## Оля

Wow! How could I forget about the great Swedish director and the fact that we have our dear Swede Johanna on this forum?!   ::  
Johanna, if you read this thread, what do you think about Bergman's films (if you have seen any...)?

----------


## Hanna

_Actually, I haven't seen all films by Bergman. You know, I haven't got the most sophisticated taste in film...._   *Of the ones that I HAVE seen, I like "The Seventh Seal" the best, because it's pure genius...  and OF COURSE, the classic "Fanny and Alexander".*  
Bergman films ran on TV a lot while I grew up and we had only two TV channels. So I watched them because that was what was available to watch...   But unfortunately at that age I was not able to appreciate the more "adult" themes involving relationship problems, promiscuity etc... Which Bergman is famous for. 
Some of his films seemed very boring or strange to me and I didn't, at that age, like black/white films. I might have a different view on all these films now though.  I think I need to re-watch them to really appreciate what they are about.   *"Fanny and Alexander" is easy to appreciate. Its losely based on Bergman's own biography. He is "Alexander", the boy at the centre of the film.*   The film has a plot, of sorts: What happens to a liberal  bourgeouis family when a father / husband / son dies prematurely...   There is a sub-plot involving religion, which shows Lutheran Christianity at its' worst...  A whole generation of Swedes are pratically "scared" of the man who played the role of "The Bishop" in the film.  There is also some drama and some sex...    
The film is very long, so at the end of it you feel as if you "know" all the characters (who were based on real people). The films contains some quotes which have become classic in the Swedish language.    
Another film that I enjoyed is "The Best Intentions" which is based on a story by Bergman but filmed by the VERY excellent Danish director Bille August. It also ties into Bergman's complicated family history, somehow. I think it's based on his parents' experiences. A fantastic story about the challenges of marriage set in the turn of last century.    
Bergman was a complete disaster as a husband and his (many) ex-wives are regularly quoted in Swedish press about the terrible experiences as his wife....   *Olya have you watched many of these films? Are they dubbed into Russian or did you watch with subtitles?  *  
It occurred to me that if there are no Russian subtitles for Bergman films, perhaps I could make a set for one of the best films, and share them online...   That might be an interesting project. Or do Russian people 100% prefer to watch only dubbed films?

----------


## Оля

> Olya have you watched many of these films? Are they dubbed into Russian or did you watch with subtitles?

 As I remember, I haven't seen "Fanny Och Alexander"...
I have seen definitely:
Sommaren Med Monika (hmmm... nothing special to me)
Sommarnattens leende (seemed too long and boring to me)
Det Sjunde Inseglet (genius!)
Smultronstället (genius!) 
Maybe something else, but I am not sure and don't remember now...   

> It occurred to me that if there are no Russian subtitles for Bergman films, perhaps I could make a set for one of the best films, and share them online...   That might be an interesting project. Or do Russian people 100% prefer to watch only dubbed films?

 I must say that I STRONGLY HATE dubbed films (if I understand correctly what "dubbed films" means in English). In Russian, "дубляж" means that you don't hear original voices and intonation of the actors and only hear some stupid greasy voice of some bad actor who dubs the character. If you only can compare, Johanna, the original Alan Rickman's voice (for example) and the voice of someone who dubs his character Snape in "Harry Potter" movies, you'd understand me!!!
Well, Rickman is just an example, I just really hate dubbing and always did. Voices sound like they all speak from a deep pot! 
I like simultaneous translation, but not that sort that Kamka posted in some other thread once. The worst thing there was that the original voice and the dubbing voice had the same sound volume. In this case it's really terrible, and you can't make out any word. But we in Russia are used to good simultaneous translations, when actors speak with their original voices quite low, and the dubbing voices speak louder. In this case, you can hear the original intonation and almost don't pay attention to the intonation of the dubbing voices (which don't always "play" well); and also, you can subconsciously learn some foreign words. 
So! I don't remember very well if I watched those Bergman's film with simultaneous translations, but since they definitely were without subtitles and without dubbing, I'm sure it was simultaneous translation!  ::

----------


## sperk

> But we in Russia are used to good simultaneous translations, when actors speak with their original voices quite low, and the dubbing voices speak louder.

 Is there a special term for this in Russian?
thanks

----------


## Оля

> Is there a special term for this in Russian?
> thanks

 I think it's _синхронный перевод_, or _закадровый перевод_ (maybe this one is better).

----------

